# Process memory limit?



## KernelPanic (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been tinkering with ntopng-1.1.1 now that they have a working FreeBSD release again. I've run into an issue where the process swells to about 2 GB of memory used and then suffers a Segmentation Fault. Based off the `top` output I think it is a FreeBSD memory limit of some sort:

```
last pid:  3797;  load averages:  1.90,  1.70,  1.69    up 0+02:44:22  19:04:24
38 processes:  1 running, 36 sleeping, 1 stopped
CPU:  0.3% user,  0.0% nice,  1.8% system, 10.7% interrupt, 87.2% idle
Mem: 2067M Active, 39M Inact, 682M Wired, 3072K Cache, 834M Buf, 1122M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 4096M Free

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 3795 root         13  20    0  2108M  2017M STOP    3   0:28  3.17% ntopng
```

But this 2GB limit doesn't seem to match up with any system specified limits:

```
Resource limits (current):
  cputime              infinity secs
  filesize             infinity kB
  datasize             33554432 kB
  stacksize              524288 kB
  coredumpsize         infinity kB
  memoryuse            infinity kB
  memorylocked         infinity kB
  maxprocesses             5547
  openfiles               11095
  sbsize               infinity bytes
  vmemoryuse           infinity kB
  pseudo-terminals     infinity
  swapuse              infinity kB
```


```
kern.maxssiz: 536870912
kern.maxdsiz: 34359738368
kern.maxtsiz: 134217728
```

How can I tell if it is FreeBSD limiting this process?


----------



## trh411 (Nov 12, 2013)

The behavior you are describing sounds more like a memory leak in ntopng than any system limitation of FreeBSD. Based on the ntop web site, ntopng should use between 10 MB and 100 MB of memory depending on the number of hosts monitored, etc.


----------

